# science news



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting article from the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12885271



> 28 March 2011
> *China 'to overtake US on science' in two years*
> David Shukman, Science and environment correspondent, BBC News
> 
> ...


So I realize that from some nationalistic POV, we want to be the best at everything, and so this is bad news, another sign of us not being competitive.

But for humanity, this is a great thing. If the US's rate of technological development does not slow down, but China's rate catches up to us and even passes us - the world is going to be getting better. Energy technlogy, health care technologies, sustainable forms of agriculture, etc....

Warms my heart.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

science said:


> Energy technlogy, health care technologies, sustainable forms of agriculture, etc....


... weapon systems...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That's true too. But it appears that might not be such a bad thing. As long as both sides know mutual destruction is guaranteed, it appears we are able to settle our differences peacefully.

Hopefully - because mutual destruction is already guaranteed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

It does point out, though, that they are not caught up yet in quality. In science, it isn't difficult to publish. There will always be a journal that will publish your work. But getting published in a good journal that people actually will read is another matter.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

It's very encouraging to read that China is responsible for the biggest improvement in living standards in modern times affecting the most number of people. Human capital may well become one of its strongest resource in decades to come (though labour will obviously be abundant as a resource).


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

DrMike said:


> It does point out, though, that they are not caught up yet in quality. In science, it isn't difficult to publish. There will always be a journal that will publish your work. But getting published in a good journal that people actually will read is another matter.


As you mention, is areas I am familiar with the technical quality is still significantly less than the US and Europe. What's amazing is how much money they have to throw at technical centers and universities. They have incredible equipment (I'd love to have equipment like that in my lab). Most of my colleagues feel that China will be equivalent in technical quality in a decade or so (at least in the areas I know).


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't been there personally, but a friend of mine works in the mobile phone industry, and visits the Samsung R&D complex sometimes. It's like a maximum security thing: no cameras, no computers allowed in. Anyway, he says it's amazing, like a little city. Thousands and thousands of researchers. 

I suppose the Googleplex (is that what it's called?) is probably superior, and this is South Korea rather than China, but we all know China wants to build things like that in the worst way, and unless something goes wrong, they will.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

my my hey hey into the .............


----------

